

Ask HN: Georgia Tech OMS CS Program? - dan-g

Was anyone in the inaugural group? It looks like they&#x27;re going to open up applications for Fall 2014 and I was hoping to gather some experiences and opinions before I apply.
======
brudgers
I did not enroll, but I wonder what concerns you have. I mean since it looks
like you plan to enroll, what would someone have to say to dissuade that
intent?

